# training vest style



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

looking for a new vest and found some have a tunnel style back pocket? Anyone have thoughts or experience with this vs a regular style rear pocket?

http://www.activedogs.com/product/2038/arrak-universal-dog-training-vest/

And why are most training vest black? <my gripe

Thanks,
K


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you'll never get any agreement on a vest ... too personal and depends too much on what you need to carry and how you work dogs and what kind of weather you meet up with, etc
- the more pockets will probably result in that many more things you think you will need to carry //lol//
- but regarding the tunnel back type ... i use that style but i want a big cutout, not a "tunnel" ... so i can get stuff in/out quickly even with gloves on

why mostly black ?
my .02 
more costly to make one vest in a variety of colors so they often stick with black because it looks more cool and professional, which is important to most vest wearers, and then it can be overpriced but still sell


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

take off the holster, It comes off
this is less than a third of the cost of the vest yu were looking at

http://leapers.com/prod_detail.php?mitem=tacti&level1=&level2=&itemno=PVC-V548BL&status=&mtrack=m


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

The tunnel style rear pocket is great for tugs. I use it all the time.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I will never spend $160 for a training vest (on close out even).
There are plenty of hunting vests available on Ebay or even at
Walmart that do the job for $20. I can deal with either the game
pouch back pocket where I can put two tugs vertically or the tunnel type where I can put one tugs on either side or one long tug and have it accessible from either side. Much more color selection (including camo) available in hunting vests.


----------



## Steve Pettit (Nov 26, 2008)

Gotta recommend my club members business here. She makes CUSTOM training vests that are simply awesome. Tons of combinations of colors and options. Hand made by a real pro who knows what works and is willing to customize anything to get you the exact vest YOU want. She also makes other awesome training equipment...... Tracking and Obedience bags, aprons, tugs..... you should check her stuff out. 

Kate Kueper at

http://www.customk9creations.com


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I want to add that my website is under reconstruction and the new site will be live Saturday. There is a lot of things that are not listed on the current site. I agree that everyone wants something different in a vest (including colors) and that is why I customize. No body trains the same way!


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply's. 

Kate, I'll defiantly take a look at your site this weekend.


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

if you have any questions on any of the items, just message me. Thanks


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've personally seen Kate's work. Top notch!


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

The new website is up and running. If you have any questions let me know. www.customk9creations.com


----------



## susan jones (Oct 15, 2008)

I have had many and yes.......All black, maybe with some red trim. LOL
to Date this is my all time Favorite!!
http://iq-dogsport.de/hundesport-weste-hundefuhrerweste-hundesportweste.html


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

go to academy sports, get a fishing vest - 

rig it how you want and then put a few patches on it :-$


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : this one :
http://iq-dogsport.de/hundesport-wes...portweste.html

no comment on the front side, but the way the back is cut out is what i was referring to earlier as "tunnels" with easy in/out access even with gloves. 

that's how i have my (cheap rothco) vests modified front and back, with scratch proof cordura. i can PM a pic if anyone wants to see


----------



## Chris Holderman (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.elitek9.com/Multicam-Training-Vest/productinfo/CL32%2DMC/

Has anyone used the vest from elite k9? They also have a few color combinations even a new multicam for those looking for something other than solid black.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

rick smith said:


> re : this one :
> http://iq-dogsport.de/hundesport-wes...portweste.html
> 
> no comment on the front side, but the way the back is cut out is what i was referring to earlier as "tunnels" with easy in/out access even with gloves.
> ...


I would like to see. Post it up?


----------

